# Not a Black and White Cloud Abstract



## PixelRabbit (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, it kinda is but it wasn't a conversion  
I have sat on this image for a long time, returning to the set time and again thinking there was something in them that I was missing. Finally I tried flipping it.
Thanks for taking a look and I would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 11, 2012)

I like this shot very much...I like it a lot better rotated 90 degrees CW...and there a few little "spikes" or something sticking out that I might clone out...not quite sure what those little things are!  Very very cool shot.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 11, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> I have sat on this image for a long time,




You should have sat on it a little longer...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Charlie and Parker.
Parker, fair enough, thanks for taking a look 

Charlie, this is the original crop, those spikes were a "happy(ish) mistake". They are treetops but to me they take on almost an eyelash look in the portrait orientation for me somehow. 




IMG_8260 (2) by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## KenC (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the concept and the composition you came up with quite a bit, but I still feel like something is missing.  My first thought is it needs either some deeper blacks or more contrast, or both, or maybe even a tint, but I don't know if any of these would ruin the effect.  Looks like you might be in for a long period of experimentation with this one!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2012)

I like it the way you originally posted it, in portrait orientation; I think it makes for an interesting abstract, though I agree with charlie about those tree-top "spikes." They don't add anything to the composition, imo.
It's a little dark and could *possibly* use a bit more contrast, but those are just MY personal tastes.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Ken and Sm, I haven't played with the image for a while other than cropping so I will take your thoughts and mess with it a bit


----------



## bazooka (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey!!  It's good to see you're still shooting!  I've been too busy with art shows to get out unfortunately, although I am going on a workshop with Briot the first week of October.

Anyway, about the photo, I like that you saw this unique arrangment.  For me, there just isn't enough there for me to spend much time studying.  I admit, I had no idea what it was with the first crop/rotation.  But I prefer the original orientation as it feels natural.  It's an interesting juxtaposition of manmade and natural though.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

bazooka said:
			
		

> Hey!!  It's good to see you're still shooting!  I've been too busy with art shows to get out unfortunately, although I am going on a workshop with Briot the first week of October.
> 
> Anyway, about the photo, I like that you saw this unique arrangment.  For me, there just isn't enough there for me to spend much time studying.  I admit, I had no idea what it was with the first crop/rotation.  But I prefer the original orientation as it feels natural.  It's an interesting juxtaposition of manmade and natural though.



Oh my gosh! Hi! I've missed you around here! 
How did the flea market go?? You must update us !

Thanks for your thoughts on the shot. I am starting to see a trend with a lot of my shots of "close! But..." and that's kinda cool, I'm starting to hit the marks I'm aiming for.

This is pretty far removed from my first stuff that you gave me such awesome C&C on when I first started huh? Lol 

I'm still loving being behind the lens, you made me THINK from day one, thanks again for that <3


----------



## bazooka (Sep 12, 2012)

It's obvious you've improved leaps and bounds.  I still remember your first bird shots.  You've progressed quickly.

My first market, the farmer's market, didn't do well as it was rained out and it isn't an art market.  I still sold one of my framed 16x20's to a friend that stopped by so it was definitely worth it.

I have since done 4 more shows.  I do quite well at art shows (my last one I did very well in) and not so well at general non-art-focused markets (sticker shock mostly, these are mostly non-art buyers).  I'm FINALLY making more money selling prints (and picking up a few side-gigs) than I am spending on initial start up purchasing.  Just the frames alone ran me $1500 initially.  Now that the fall is coming around, it's about to get really busy with full weekend shows almost every weekend from now until mid-December so it's getting exciting.  I'm also introducing a 24x30 size of my best selling print.  

You can keep up to date if you want on my sites.... Tim Herschbach - Fine Art Photography - Home and my blog Tim Herschbach Photography Blog | A new entrepreneur of fine art photography..  It's very exciting that people love my work and prove it by purchasing it.

I'll try to stop by more often than I have been, but feel free to PM me if you need to get my attention.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 12, 2012)

^ lmao. 1% c&c and 99% self promoting.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 12, 2012)

Rabbit has asked me to keep her up to date on what's going on with my business, so I'm keeping her up to date.  And running a business is about self-promotion.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

Whoa Parker, not cool, I'm genuinely interested in what Tim is doing or else I wouldn't have asked him for an update. His C&C that he have was spot on and I'm glad he shared the links for me and anyone else interested in someone who is actually "doing it" instead of just talking about it.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 12, 2012)

^ Sorry the sarcasm didnt come through. If you knew how I meant it, you would smile. It wasnt supposed to sound mean.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 12, 2012)

Parker's a troll with no photo experience. Just put him on your ignore list


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying your intention Parker, that came across bad (obviously lol).


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 12, 2012)

^ No problem. Thanks for understanding. Keep posting your pics, I think we all want to see more


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> Parker's a troll with no photo experience. Just put him on your ignore list




Gotta love ignore... I don't understand the influx of bridge dwellers as of late.

Ya know, I had to unlike the first one once I saw the second image. Rotating it gave a totally different feel. It almost looks like a desert. Very cool abstract.


----------



## bazooka (Sep 12, 2012)

So Rabbit, when are you gonna start doing some shows???


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Jowens  
Desert, hmmmm... I shall play.

Tim, I won't blow any smoke and say I don't daydream about that.

I have to be honest and say I'm insanely disorganized (have you seen my Flickr? Lol) and struggle with the business end of anything.

Then there is the thought of actually seeing people's reaction, or lack thereof to my stuff in person, that makes me kinda hyperventilate a little lol.


----------

